# Pics of baby Galloway calf



## Royd Wood (Mar 19, 2012)

First Galloway calf this year arrives early this morning. A bull calf roughly 80lb and fit as a fiddle. His name is Zebedee - son of Texas who we sadly lost last year. 







Its so hot here we had to put up the sun shelter. 27 degrees today when it should be just 5


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 19, 2012)

He's so cute and curlie!  Congrats~


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Mar 20, 2012)

Very handsome bull calf.  Congratulations on this years first and here's hoping that all of the rest are just as perfect as this one!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 20, 2012)

very nice I love the curls


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful little calf.  Now I can't wait to see my curly ones.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 20, 2012)

He certainly is a curly little beggar isn't he?  Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2012)

OMG! The curls on that little guy! He is too cute!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------

